# Help me with a routine?



## HomeOfBacon (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm 15 and recently started getting into weight lifting. When I was going to the gym, I would take advantage and use as many machines as possible(without straining myself obviously). I figured it would be cheaper if I just bought my own equipment to use at home instead of paying gym dues. So I bought a pull-up/dips/push-up/etc... bar that you put in a doorway. I also bought a two dumbbell, 40lb weight set. What could I do with these to maximize my growth or progress? Also, I drink a mass gainer post-workout.
Thanks


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 15, 2014)

Save your $$ and buy a used power cage off Craigslist, an Oly bar and some 45Lb plates. 

You can make massive progress doing just the basic compound lifts with a setup like what I described. Lots of Blokes on here train at home so you'll find strong support for getting your home gym established. Doesn't need to be fancy or pretty, just functional.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 15, 2014)

In my experience any and all home equipment just ends up collecting dust. Not based on my experience per-say but rather all those around me. I go to the gym. There is eye candy there and camaraderie. Unless you have unwavering devote dedication to working out home gyms usually aren't a future proof plan.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey protein...
Instead of telling the kid things like "they collect dust"  tell him to "whipe the dust off and take over"

I work out in a 6 car garage and its filled with a home gym.  ....no dust


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 15, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Hey protein...
> Instead of telling the kid things like "they collect dust"  tell him to "whipe the dust off and take over"
> 
> I work out in a 6 car garage and its filled with a home gym.  ....no dust



I would argue that, just my opinion and all, but I like your meaning. Got it. If you have the devotion it takes then by all means don't let anything stand in the way of your goals. Just saying I need a bit extra than just the weights and four walls. But that's me not you.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 15, 2014)

Protein.....if you saw my garage you would ask for a monthly membership.
I buy equipment when gyms in my area are going out of business.  So...I have pretty much everything I ever wanted all gym commercial grade equipment. 
Im now in the mood to switch from barbell to machines you place plates on. 
Placed mirrors on the walls garage guy heater for the winter.   


Saying four walls and some weights is like calling a cat a lion.
But we might be from diff boards.  From bbdotcom? Lots of new ways to work out there.  I see what you mean by needing something extra. Not me.  I just need weights to get big.


----------



## HomeOfBacon (Mar 15, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Protein.....if you saw my garage you would ask for a monthly membership.
> I buy equipment when gyms in my area are going out of business.  So...I have pretty much everything I ever wanted
> Im now in the mood to switch from barbell to machines you place plates on.
> Placed mirrors on the walls garage guy heater for the winter.
> ...


Anyway, the original reason I posted is because I wanted to know what kind of exercises or whatever I could do with the dumbbell or pull-up bar. I was thinking about doing normal curls, hammer curls, etc... Idk, any suggestions or tips?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 15, 2014)

Bacon.
What you suggested at your age is a great start.   Dumbbells make you stronger.  Remember to try to go up in weight dont stick to the same dumbbell.
Dont be like jada...  add chest in there. The bench is your best friend at the gym. Flat/incline/decline can do barbell press or dumbell press. 

Mine?
Mon,    chest/tris
Tues,   back/bis
Wed,    shoulders/legs
Thurs, chest/tris/bis and what ever else I feel I lagged on earlier in the week.
Fri-sun off

Remember you dont get big at the gym....you grow when your resting.

I saw a 14yr old kid start benching with 10lbs on each side...year later hes pushing a 35lbs plate. I like his drive


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 15, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Protein.....if you saw my garage you would ask for a monthly membership.
> I buy equipment when gyms in my area are going out of business.  So...I have pretty much everything I ever wanted all gym commercial grade equipment.
> Im now in the mood to switch from barbell to machines you place plates on.
> Placed mirrors on the walls garage guy heater for the winter.
> ...



That sounds like an awesome setup. But do you have many hot girls walking around in tight titty tops to look at while you take your 30 second rest between sets? That's all the extra I'm talking about, give or take. And I have a busy house, I guess I get a reprieve from that too.


----------



## HomeOfBacon (Mar 15, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Bacon.
> What you suggested at your age is a great start.   Dumbbells make you stronger.  Remember to try to go up in weight dont stick to the same dumbbell.
> Dont be like jada...  add chest in there. The bench is your best friend at the gym. Flat/incline/decline can do barbell press or dumbell press.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking maybe later down the line I should buy a simple bench and start doing inclines


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 15, 2014)

Go to your citys rec center...try a ymca in your area.  They have free access to weight lifting even free weight gym at times.

As protein said.  Gym equipment does gather dust. At times people give out gym equipment on craiglist.  But have your guardian go with you for that.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 15, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> That sounds like an awesome setup. But do you have many hot girls walking around in tight titty tops to look at while you take your 30 second rest between sets? That's all the extra I'm talking about, give or take. And I have a busy house, I guess I get a reprieve from that too.


Hah,  I see what you mean.  I dont miss those girls....in fact that reason goes hand in hand with all the cross fit guys and guys who lift less weight and hog bench time etc etc etc....putting mirrors on the walls made it better to look at myself for form purposes and to get my head off the tight titty women and more into seeing my muscles get hyyyuuge


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 15, 2014)

Matrix post some pics of your gym if u can.  Love some good garage gyms.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 15, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Matrix post some pics of your gym if u can.  Love some good garage gyms.



I didnt want to hijack the kids topic on advice. 
Sent you a pm X


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 15, 2014)

I agree with proteins point. agreed the kid is only 15 and may not have much money and its great that he is getting some home equipment but that can get dull quickly unless you have thematrix set up which im sure the kid doesn't. So bacon the point is if you are seriously getting into this and you can swing about $30 a month for a membership you'll benefit more. you'll have all of the equipment you need, you will meet people and learn things from them and the hotties are always motivating to look at, and of course you wont want to miss out on all of the protein farts in the gym LOL.


----------



## snake (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, I'm in!

I agree with #TheMatrix. I have a set up in a garage like he does, though his sounds a bit more pricey. Spend an hour or two in your own gym 4x a week and the girls will find you. If you need to see tail during a workout watch porn on you iphone between sets.

#TheMatrix,
I also want to see a pic of that setup you have!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 17, 2014)

Pm.

DiezChar


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 17, 2014)

also with workin out at a gym you will see people who have a build that maybe you want, basically you'll have more motivation at a gym imo. you'll also meet people and learn. my best way to learn was to read constantly. just read tons and tons or articles. Your basic squat dead lift and bench press will build a foundation.


----------

